# professional at work



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

This is the proper way how not to gaff a tuna.

http://community.anglertube.com/_The-one-that-got-away/video/875955/31348.html


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Why, who is that masked man Myles?? Anyone we know???


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I think he goes by water hazard. we like to call him Jonny sure shot.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

sure "what"? S comes to mind. love the replays....


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

both gaff jobs weren't necessarily pretty! :letsdrink Got a few good grade YFT! good day!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I like the sound in slow mo replay.





Daaaaaammmmmmmmmbbwwwwrrr-iiit


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (12/30/2009)*Why, who is that masked man Myles?? Anyone we know???


Yeppers, It happens to all of us sometimes....All I can do is take this one on the chin and move on...No Excuses...JonnySure Shot, Standing by...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You da' man Jon!!:letsdrink


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Still better than a good day at work.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

man ya'll gotta stop letting Jon gaff fish...if he doesn't damn near get snatched out of the boat, he loses the fish at the gaff...and loses the gaff? :banghead



but i can't say a whole lot since after two failed gaff shots on that little cobe last year i handed the gaff off to alex


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Come on John! You stuck the first one in a bad spot! And the second straight worked you over! If yall need someone to show you how to gaff fish on that rig you got my number!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (12/31/2009)*Come on John! You stuck the first one in a bad spot! And the second straight worked you over! If yall need someone to show you how to gaff fish on that rig you got my number!


alex and myles got in my head the night before about gaffing fish, it was like getting in the head of a major league pitcher during a big game, they had me rattled....nothing else i can say about it...i just was not on my game that trip:letsdrink


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *Water Hazard (12/31/2009)*
> 
> 
> > got in my head the night before about gaffing fish, it was like getting in the head of a major league pitcher during a big game, they had me rattled....
> ...


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

I doubt anyone who's fished much doesn't have a similar humbling experience...I know I do. But I will have to say Jon, I have deniability on my side...yours just got caught on video! People think the Capt's video for the owners, posterity sake or whatever...I think it's mostly to give someone shit when they have one of these moments...which is just passing it on since I'm sure they've had theirs. Nice job Milo.

Happy New Year guys...at least you were fishing!

buck


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang Jon, I though getting lost in the woods was embarrassing, that doesn't even compare. oke


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

> *Water Hazard (12/31/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (12/31/2009)*Come on John! You stuck the first one in a bad spot! And the second straight worked you over! If yall need someone to show you how to gaff fish on that rig you got my number!
> ...


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Gloves are wusses! I hate wearing them to Gaff a fish personally. Alll the excuses in the world dont cover that just admit defeat, you got WORKED! Im just giving you a hard time John Im sure you'll get the hang of it one of these days:letsparty


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

It sure got quite on that boat all of a sudden didn't it...oke


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (12/31/2009)*Gloves are wusses! I hate wearing them to Gaff a fish personally. Alll the excuses in the world dont cover that just admit defeat, you got WORKED! Im just giving you a hard time John Im sure you'll get the hang of it one of these days:letsparty


My opinion is that the gloves are notworth a crap with that wrapped gaff....gloves have worked well for me with a gaff that isnt wrapped....After lots of thinking about it I will say this...earlier this year I gaffed a 140 class tuna with that same gaff that literally bent the hook..now this same gaff goes overboard..I'm thinking the gaff was jinxedoke

Catch Hell, you are right...you could hear the crickets for about 10 mins....:banghead

Like I said before, it happens, All I can do is wear this one...hopefully Alex will screw up soon and the heat will be off me for a while :grouphug


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Ouch! Ruthless postMyles!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Is that the same gaff man from the other videos ya'll posted earlier in the year? I learned my lesson about sticking tuna in the aft end, but I got the fish and gaff in the boat. Regardless, at least ya'll got out and caught some fish.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

What was the estimated weight of said tuna that Crewman Butterfingers let slip away with yalls gaff? Kind of hard to tell in the video.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the "Blue Hoo" could gaff a fish better than that!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *John B. (1/2/2010)*I'm pretty sure the "Blue Hoo" could gaff a fish better than that!


That's just cold......


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *John B. (1/2/2010)*I'm pretty sure the "Blue Hoo" could gaff a fish better than that!


Damn!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *John B. (1/2/2010)*I'm pretty sure the "Blue Hoo" could gaff a fish better than that!


Funny you mention Woody, As a matter of fact, he and I have been exchanging civil Pm's all day talking about fishing and such...:letsdrink

Bonita Dan, That fish was right at 100-110lbs,

This thread just will not die will it? :banghead Thanks again Myles....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (1/2/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (1/2/2010)*I'm pretty sure the "Blue Hoo" could gaff a fish better than that!
> ...


Thats what friends are for.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (1/2/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Water Hazard (1/2/2010)*
> ...




Sometimes you gotta call a spade a spade!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *John B. (1/2/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (1/2/2010)*
> ...


or a sheepshead a sheepshead :banghead


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Any time Jon. Since you and Woody are buddies now ask him if he will give you some gaffing leasons.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

poor jon. it will die sooner or later.. but we did talk about it alot today on our redfish trip to entertain ourselves inbetween schools


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

see ya at work monday, there pal.......


----------

